# George Gillespie, Erastianism, and William Symington



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 11, 2010)

I mentioned something in another thread that could have derailed the thread. Go figure, a moderator making a mistake. I am prone to making mistakes. 

In the other thread I mentioned William Symington and his work Messiah the Prince. 
Chris Coldwell asked me a question concerning Symington to which I am not sure I know the answer. 


> Doesn't Symington depart from a distinction Gillespie makes in his debate with the Erastians, Of a Twofold Kingdom of Jesus Christ: A General Kingdom, as He is the Eternal Son of God, the Head of all Principalities and Powers, reigning over all creatures; and a particular kingdom, as he is mediator reigning over the church only. Gillespie insisted on this so strongly, it is one of the few documented changes to the Westminster Confession due to one divine's insistence as the words were being passed.



Now I am rereading and trying to get the gist. The link above Chris referenced me to is hard for me to read. So those of you who have read 'Aaron's Rod Blossoming', can you help me understand Dr. Gillespie's thought and what he was saying. 

Thanks. 

I will note this. The Church has had to struggle with at least 3 misuses of understanding the Kingdom and how the Government and Church should relate to Christ and each other. 

The first misuse can be seen in how the Roman Church imposed their authority over the Government. After all Christ is King of Kings. But the mistake here is that the Church took up the Role of Christ. Christ is King, not the Church. 

The second misuse to mention is Erastianism. The divine right of the King is placed in authority to keep the Church. This misuse is when the state is placed over the Church. Good ole Henry the VIII. He assumed to Role of Christ over the Church and that is a misunderstanding and abuse of power. 

A third misuse is the American way. It is a reaction to both abuses above. It renders the Church under Christ but totally negates the States responsibility to see it's authority and boundaries under Christ. It is rendering the Church under Christ but making the state government neutral toward Christ and His Church. 

Messiah the Prince 'The Mediatorial Dominion of Jesus Christ' addresses these issues. So for those of you who have read the books can you give me some insight to what Chris might be trying to enlighten me on?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 11, 2010)

BTW, I just ordered the Gillespie book so I can read it. I hate reading books online.


----------

